# Cmawn!



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Someone hook me up with a Miesha Tate sig! 

And yes, I am willing to view the troll sigs of her being beaten up before the real one arrives.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

Do not! change your sig.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

I will keep the checklist of my unfortunate fighters intact.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

At this point, your sig is pretty important.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

It is getting pretty serious.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

Minimalist sig, don't have a lot of time to do anything crazy.

Although, since @LizaG hates Meisha now, she will probably have something rude to say.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

Thanks darling.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

Err.. why you taking his sig? Do you guys have some weird sig thing going on or something?


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Thanks bbz XxX


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

M.C said:


> Err.. why you taking his sig? Do you guys have some weird sig thing going on or something?


We do now. 

Clyde, if you keep one upping me... we gonna have a problem.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Joabbuac said:


> We do now.
> 
> Clyde, if you keep one upping me... we gonna have a problem.


I'm coming for that Freak Loser Championship.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

I know you guys are just having fun and what not, but having multiple accounts using the same sig or a variant of it is a bit annoying. Sigs are a way to tell members apart at a quick glance and more importantly it's just not fun to have 3 people posting in a thread, all having the same sig.

I'd appreciate it if you guys removed the sig and kept yours different from others, at least for the most part, to avoid confusion and clutter.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

Who called Mr KillJoy? 

KJ, change my title to "Freak Loser Champion"


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Good thing M.C. didnt notice my Wanderlei sig had a subtle gif with him blinking his eyes every 45 seconds. The site couldn't have taken it.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

Will do. But yeah, remove the sig (you too, Clyde). It's just too much clutter and confusion when people are running around with the same sigs or a variant of it.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

Done... Kinda weird having old big nose as my sig anyway.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

M.C said:


> Minimalist sig, don't have a lot of time to do anything crazy.
> 
> Although, since @LizaG hates Meisha now, she will probably have something rude to say.


Thank you sir.


----------

